# [java/amd64] mettre le java x86_32

## luteola

salut à tous,

j'essaie desespérement d'installer le jre1.5.0.7 sous ma gentoo64. Je voudrais installer la version 32 bits pour avoir les applets. je télécharge  le truc sur le site de java (version x86_32). Je le fout dans /usr/portage/distfiles. Et évidemment portage me signale qu'il s'attend à la version  64 bits. Comment lui indiquer et dans quel fichier ? 

merci pour votre aide

a+

----------

## Scullder

Dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords

Insère une ligne de ce genre 

```

dev-java/sun-jdk ~x86

```

C'est pas dit que ça fonctionne.

----------

## titoucha

Il faudrait que tu mette ton titre en conformité avec la charte du forum svp, merci.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut luteola,

J'ai fais une petite  modif de l'ebuild original que tu peux récupérer ici  http://fr.pastebin.ca/97731  , tout s'installe sans problème mais je n'ai pas testé les applets...Tu me diras si ça fonctionne...

IL faut que tu creer un overlay afin de tester cette ebuild c-a-d tu vas ds /usr/local et creér les répertoires nécessaires à la logique de portage : catégorie/nom_du_paquet...Pour faire un truc propre :

```
cd /usr/local

mkdir -p portage/overlays/dev-java
```

ensuite

tu copies le jre de l'arbre portage ds ton overlay :

```
cp -R /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jre-bin   /usr/local/portage/overlays/dev-java/
```

 tu remplaces l'ebuild par le mien !

Tu rajoutes  ds ton make.conf : PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlays"

et :

```
emerge -av sun-jre-bin
```

Ce n'est sûrement pas clair mais ce n'est qu'une question de temps....

[EDIT]Rajoute aussi ds ton make.conf : 

```
FEATURES="assume-digests digest"
```

avec ces paramètres , tu n'as pas besoin de faire un digest à chaque fois que tu modifies un ebuild, portage s'en occupera automatiquement à chaque emerge ! [/EDIT]

                                                                                @+

----------

## Enlight

Si ma mémoire est bonne faut chercher dans app-emul et pas dans dev-java, j'ai pas souvenir de m'être pris la tête avec des overlays (vu qu'impots.gouv.fr et java amd64 sont carrément pas pôtes...)

----------

## yoyo

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il faudrait que tu mette ton titre en conformité avec la charte du forum svp, merci.

 ++

Pourrais-tu éditer ton premier post et modifier ton titre en fonction de ce qui est indiqué ici (partie 3/3) : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Merci.

----------

## luteola

merci. désolé pour le titre   :Embarassed: 

Krouge, je t'ai ajouté en contact msn. On va discuter de ça. quelques trucs m'échappent. En tout cas merci pour l'ébuild personalisé  :Smile:  Je reviendrais mettre résolé qd se le sera.

a+

----------

## Enlight

Que j'aime parler dans le vide... http://www.ebuildexchange.org/eshow.php?id=10118

----------

## man in the hill

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Que j'aime parler dans le vide... http://www.ebuildexchange.org/eshow.php?id=10118

 

Tu es très écouté Enlight  :Very Happy: , sauf que tu m'as laissé hacker ce pauvre ebuild par une nuit sans vent à la chaleur accablante ds la Caraïbe (oops le résultat   :Laughing:  )...En tout cas tu lui fournis un lien avec un ebuild sûrement bien testé et c'est tant mieux !!!!

[EDIT]En passant, j'ai envie de changer file system ext3 en xfs , tu n'aurais qques conseils...[/EDIT]

                                                                          @+

----------

## Enlight

<off>

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT]En passant, j'ai envie de changer file system ext3 en xfs , tu n'aurais qques conseils...[/EDIT]
> 
>                                                                           @+

 

des inodes plus grosses genre -i size=1024 ou 2048 lors du mkfs.xfs éventuellement tweaker les agcount/agsize après au mount j'utilise noatime,nodiratime,logbufs=8 (logbsize est très intéressant également) en général mais y'a plein d'options à tester... (2 versions de journal la taille de ce dernier etc...) je te conseille de faire des tests (genre temps d'extraction d'un tarball etc...), je conseille aussi de se lacher sur les partitions (c'est toujours mon eternel regret) genre surtout /var et /usr/portage puisque ce sont celles qui subissent le plus en création déletion... sinon en scheduler deadline va vraiment bien avec. </off>

----------

## yoyo

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> [EDIT]En passant, j'ai envie de changer file system ext3 en xfs , tu n'aurais qques conseils...[/EDIT]

 Si, utilise reiser4.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Désolé, j'ai pas pu me retenir. Mais je ne sors pas, vous seriez capables d'en profiter (quand le modo n'est pas les users se lâchent).   :Razz: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   [EDIT]En passant, j'ai envie de changer file system ext3 en xfs , tu n'aurais qques conseils...[/EDIT] Si, utilise reiser4.    

 

Entre temps, j'ai regardé le thread ( [patchset] cj-sources ) + qques coup de google et je pense que vais essayer ce patch   :Laughing:   ! Est-ce que tu mets des options particulières pour monter reiser4, j'ai regardé man mount mais si tu as l'expérience d'une option intéressante....

@ Enlight : Si tu as un avis sur reiser4...

                                                                 @+

----------

## Enlight

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *man in the hill wrote:*   [EDIT]En passant, j'ai envie de changer file system ext3 en xfs , tu n'aurais qques conseils...[/EDIT] Si, utilise reiser4.     
> 
> Entre temps, j'ai regardé le thread ( [patchset] cj-sources ) + qques coup de google et je pense que vais essayer ce patch    ! Est-ce que tu mets des options particulières pour monter reiser4, j'ai regardé man mount mais si tu as l'expérience d'une option intéressante....
> 
> @ Enlight : Si tu as un avis sur reiser4...
> ...

 

Ben r4 s'il consommait moins de cpu et qu'il fragmentait pas à mort serait surement mon choix. Après tu peux le reserver à ton /usr/portage par exemple. les meilleures perfs que j'ai obtenu avec c'était un truc genre noatime,nodiratime, et une option qui détermine le nombre de scans a gauche pendant un flush (faut lire dans /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems)

----------

## man in the hill

Merci Enlight pour ta réflexion ! Je vais lire un peu de doc...

                                                                           @+

----------

